
What do you want someone else to build? - lauren_sbt
https://somebodybuildthis.com
======
lauren_sbt
During lockdown, we wanted to start a business and didn't know what idea to
start with. The result: we made a site dedicated to crowdsourcing ideas for
entrepreneurs who want to build them.

What ideas do you wish were built? What problems do you need to be solved?

